# anyone know anything about the puborectalis



## Andre71 (Oct 1, 2013)

Probably only a med can help with this.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Biofeedback training helps with some kinds of problems with the muscles down there.


----------



## Andre71 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just wanted to know if they can vary slightly on either side or are they supposed to be exactly the same.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In general, it is really rare for anything in the body to be completely symetrical.

Are you having symptoms of the pelvic floor being too loose (incontinence) or not relaxing when you are trying to have a BM (straining for a long time like 15-60 minutes before you can pass a BM)?

How do you even know if they are the same or not?


----------



## wot is going on! (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi ANDRE71...

I too suffer with this nasty problem. Also have colonic inertia.

I know its the anorectal angle not straightening normally during defecation, which from what ive read, its the muscle puborectalis non relaxing causing this problem, in turn evacuation probs and constipation. finally i had a proctogram test which showed this up.

Ill tell you my symptoms and what ive tried.

Proctogram showed small rectoceles... way too small for surgery....Biofeed back exercises wouldnt help me

My symptoms before i paid for a private colonic irrigation....

I took long term laxtives... they worsened this and put me in the body from hell. Gas build up was horrendous, backache, Weight in the Abs, I could now feel where the colon was laying and i take that with every breathe i take and its heavy, feels like its not laying in its right place. colic, pushing and getting nowhere

Private irrigation

1st ... nxt day the motor started running... NORMAL Evacuation, going 3 times a day... symptoms GONE.. I was on Cloud 9

Went for a 2nd to rid of impaction 14 days later.... on the 16th day,, it suddenly stopped went back to my way gutted.. symptoms reappeared, except pushing. As i have no sensation when i need the toilet, the stuff is soft and thats hell on the toilet for me

Im unable to take laxtives.

RESOLAR... NOTHING

QUFORA HOME IRRIGATION KIT... BIOFEED....Nothing

SITTING ON TOILET WITH FEET ON STOOL.. lol placed on the floor!.... Nothing

Exercises not needed

Biofeed Back discharged and from a lot of Gastros. Gps didnt know where to refer me!

Finally , 5 yrs on! a Gastro said i needed to go to a Tertiary Centre Pelvic Floor

Theres 1 in Oxford which i found on the net, one in Birmingham, searched couldnt find it

Oxford pelvic Floor Centre, if you google this it will say on there site Animus... its another name for Puborectalis

These do an injection BOTULINUM TOXIN... helps to relax the muscle. You go for the first one then return for a 2nd in 3mths

Ive yet to go. I hope it works!

I hope this info helps you and all the best


----------



## wot is going on! (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh yeah Oxford says that if the injection doesnt work its normally because of a rectal prolapse, which they do STARR PROCEDURE.... STAPLES

Because i have the bowel protruding down into the rectum on pushing, consultant thought i might have Intusseption? spelling is wrong lol and said i might need the Starr Procedure. Me being me checked this out. Im unable to say my findings on this site. Its for the bowel or prolapse

I found a forum on googling Starr Procedure... there horror stories, thank god i didnt have it


----------

